# Summer,.. and continuous problem of Fruit-flies,....



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Are you sure they are fruit flies? They are usually brought into homes on fruit in the larvae form and after a few days they turn into flies. The reason you can't find a spray is because fruit flies are a result of bad sanitation issues. Fix the problem and the flies will disappear. You could make a trap by putting apple cider vinegar in a cup and put saran wrap over the top with a small hole in it. Other than that, clean up any standing water, spillage, or residues.


----------

